# Is this sweet gal a Buff Orpington?



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

We just rescued this sweet "Lady" (hubby named her) and I am wondering does she look like a BO? I am assuming she is prob a mix but I dunno! Thoughts?


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup that's a buff to me very nice bird


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks! I wasn't sure if she was a BO or a Buff rock.. one thing for sure is she is soo sweet!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Orpington's are a really sweet breed. Congrat's on your new addition.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

7chicks said:


> Orpington's are a really sweet breed. Congrat's on your new addition.


Thank you!!! She is sure a doll!


----------



## GratefulGirl (Sep 10, 2012)

I have 2 BO & they are the sweetest. Bless you for rescuing your new girl!


----------



## PRF_Stone (May 27, 2013)

Definatly a Buff Orp.


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

She is now out in the rain, soaking wet and refusing to coop! lil turkey! lol Both her and the Maran are totally sweet! So glad we found them!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

back2simplelife said:


> She is now out in the rain, soaking wet and refusing to coop! lil turkey! lol Both her and the Maran are totally sweet! So glad we found them!


she may not feel like she is part of the flock yet
when i add a new bird i lock everyone in the coop for 2 days
they sort everything out then i let them out into their yard.

piglett


----------



## back2simplelife (Jul 6, 2013)

Problem is.. my flock consists of 5- 10 weekers.. which are kept away from these two! So it's just the two of them. They are use to a large flock with a couple roos. They only got a tuna can full of scratch to share every night so just a taste really and free ranged the rest of the time... So my hens are all out of sorts really.. and with a full belly to boot. They FINALLY came into the coop like an hour after my 10 weekers jumped on their roosts. I thought older birds roosted first, youngest last? lol
You lock them in the coop? Like without letting them even out to the run? Wow! I have never heard that before! I have heard of introducing them at dark on the roosts.. or introducing them while free ranging. I won't be combining my babies with the olders until they are at least the same size.. but I do want to get some more mature ones!


----------



## puppidoodle (Jul 14, 2013)

Lovely lady. We love our BO Punkin. They are pretty gentle, might do just fine with your younger birds.


----------

